# php post data problem...



## tweety_bird_bunny (Sep 2, 2009)

i have just started learnin php..
at one point i make the user select a value from drop down select list..... and use post method to submit the data futher to web pages..
however the post data lives thru only one call, n to keep it valid bw other url calls, i have to include a post form in each of the webpage n include dat data as hidden to pass it further..
how can  i keep the post data valid thru the various url calls...
it der any function to direclty jump to any url ??? like if(condition) then JUMP(url); ??


----------



## vamsi360 (Sep 5, 2009)

use sessions in PHP

make your post clear to understand.


----------



## prabhakar97 (Sep 29, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> use sessions in PHP
> 
> make your post clear to understand.



Right, or use global variables


----------



## dilshadhussain (Oct 8, 2009)

tweety_bird_bunny said:


> i have just started learnin php..
> at one point i make the user select a value from drop down select list..... and use post method to submit the data futher to web pages..
> however the post data lives thru only one call, n to keep it valid bw other url calls, i have to include a post form in each of the webpage n include dat data as hidden to pass it further..
> how can  i keep the post data valid thru the various url calls...
> it der any function to direclty jump to any url ??? like if(condition) then JUMP(url); ??



You can use java script for it. or save it to an xml and call it on the recquired page.


----------



## graydot (Oct 15, 2009)

hidden field works best, sessions are next.


----------

